# aspen bedding



## adeniumo24 (Jul 11, 2008)

I was wondering how many ppl use aspen bedding for their tortoises? Mine tends to try and eat the substrate so I want something he won't want to eat.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 11, 2008)

I use it. Mine don't seem to want to eat it and it is easy to clean.


----------



## stells (Jul 12, 2008)

I use it too with no problem (apart from being expensive here is the UK)


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 12, 2008)

I've been using it for almost 20 years and have never had a problem with them ingesting a bit now and than. 

Danny


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jul 12, 2008)

I use it as well...never a problem.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 12, 2008)

I tried lots of different substrates. Now I use Aspen exclusivly indoors. Easy to clean, no dust doesn't bother my allergies. My little ones tried tasting it when they were first put on it but then left it alone.


----------



## Monika (Jul 13, 2008)

stells said:


> I use it too with no problem (apart from being expensive here is the UK)




Hi
I am also in the UK and wondered where you can buy Aspen bedding from?
Thank you
Monika


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Monika,
Ebay is your best bet for shredded aspen in the UK. 

Danny


----------



## stells (Jul 13, 2008)

cheapest i have found so far  for a bulk bag 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ASPEN-REPTILE...hash=item230270557532&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## stells (Jul 13, 2008)

found these too where the bigger bags are slightly cheaper 
http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/quick-search.html?quicksearch=Aspen


----------



## Monika (Jul 13, 2008)

stells said:


> found these too where the bigger bags are slightly cheaper
> http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/quick-search.html?quicksearch=Aspen



That's great thanks.x


----------

